# ne günleri



## VadimR

Sizde Türkçe dersleri ne *günleri* var?

It is a question that I was asked recently...

Can anyone tell in which case the word *günleri (günler+i) *is used here?


----------



## Rallino

It has the 3rd person possessive suffix. 

But that's a weird sentence. Where did you hear it? I would expect "hangi günler" instead.


----------



## VadimR

May be it is weird. All I can say that a person who asked me this question was non-native speaker and moreover he couldn't explain why he used such suffix... 

Can you tell me more. How do you determined that this is a possessive suffix and what (who) is in possession of?


----------



## Rallino

Well, first of all, it can either be _the accusative case_ or _the third person possessive_. There is no other "-i" suffix.

When two nouns are together, the second noun has to receive a possessive suffix.

Night train --> Gece tren*i* (not *_gece tren_)
School book --> Okul kitab*ı* (not _*okul kitap_)

and so on. 

In your sentence, the speaker must have treated "ne" as a noun and applied the possessive suffix on "günler". But it's a wrong phrase.


----------



## VadimR

If I am not mistaken it is called *Ilgi takımı. *At least how I know it. I just never knew that *ne* could be seen as noun.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Sizde Türkçe dersleri ne *günleri* var?

On which days do you have TR courses ?


----------



## VadimR

I learn Türkçe by myself and I do it every day!!! =)


----------



## omnilingua98

Merhaba, VadimR!
The sentence is completely understandable and unambiguous. However, it sounds a bit unnatural. I would recommend you to say so:
Sizde Türkçe dersleri *hangi günler* var?
Başarılar


----------



## VadimR

Teşekkür ederim =)


----------

